# BJ penns coach thinks GSP's on Roids



## Stealthrida (Jun 7, 2007)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/12/21/b-j-penns-coach-suspects-georges-st-pierre-of-steroid-use/



> If B.J. Penn and his camp have their way, the lightweight champion will be defending his crown two more times in 2010 before once again moving up to the welterweight division according to the Penn’s longtime trainer Rudy Valentino during a recent conversation with Josh Gross on SI.com’s Gross Pointe Blank.
> 
> “I think in 2010 he might fight a couple of more lightweight matches, and then move up,” said Valentino. “That’s what he was talking about.”
> 
> ...


Never ending. GSP still takes it. Sure penn has a strength and conditioning coach and looking better, but gsp is a phenomenal athlete and has being putting on some muscle. Anyways discuss


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope they do fight again and GSP pounds the snot out of him even worse then the last time. 

Penn can cry all he wants, all it does is lower my opinion on him. He should have said he wasn't good enough and that he wants another try instead of just accusing GSP of every thing possible.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

BJ Penn's Mommie endorses this theory and will step in to testify that her dearest son only lost to greasing and steroids. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

GSP doesnt seem like the kind of guy who would cheat intentionally, but its not out of the realm of possibility.
Also, IIRC, BJ Penn was sayign on the countdown show before his fight with GSP that "strength and athleticism dont win fights. Skill and technique wins fights"...so why is he complaining about GSP's strength now? Even without steroids GSP would have won that fight, it wasnt even close...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

How does BJ have time to talk so much smack, with all the gynecologist appointments and whatnot?

I'm sure they're just about to get the last of that sand out.


----------



## gdog43 (Jun 20, 2007)

If anything BJ Penn should be thanking GSP for destroying him - he is a changed fighter since then, he is training properly and taking his conditioning very seriously and looks like a changed fighter. If he had beaten GSP he would be the same old BJ Penn.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope GSP smashes him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> I think it’s because of his so-called steroid use, and all of that, that B.J. felt it was an unfair fight. Just the whole thing about not being fair, and fighting fair, you know. That’s what B.J. wants to get off of his back; The greasing stuff, the steroids, and all of that.
> 
> “We heard from certain people that used to train with him, telling us what he did in the past. That’s why, we had a heads up on that. When you cycle steroids, you’re not going to to test positive. You can cycle it right up to the time of the fight and not test positive on that. That’s what we suspected he did in this fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love GSP and BJ and I wish BJ's team/trainers wouldn't say shit like this because it makes them look worse. They should just train like hell and take a loss and only speak once someone is proven guilty...before that point you simply look like a fool!

But I stll love BJ regardless!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> I love GSP and BJ and I wish BJ's team/trainers wouldn't say shit like this because it makes them look worse. They should just train like hell and take a loss and only speak once someone is proven guilty...before that point you simply look like a fool!
> 
> But I stll love BJ regardless!


Sometimes I want to like him, b/c of his lethal jab and iron chin, and then he starts talking!!

LOL @ Xerxes' pic.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Sometimes I want to like him, b/c of his lethal jab and iron chin, and then he starts talking!!
> 
> LOL @ Xerxes' pic.


I like his fighting style so much I'm forced to turn a blind eye and deaf ear when he talks. Only thing which would suck even more than what he says at times is if he was right. Too much for my MMA heart to handle!


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

Xerxes said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

These guys are retarded 'roids don't provide you with skill.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Xerxes said:


>



This!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't see GSP being the kind of bloke to cheat, but obviously Penn and his crew really feel he has done. Seems strange. Still, I look forward to the prospect of Penn v St.Pierre 3


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

O, Come on fellas. None of this is from the hourses mouth. Its some 3rd party dude hitting us with lots of, "BJ thinks", "BJ felt" and "BJ wants" ... far as i'm concerned it's complete rubbish. For all we know a reporter latched onto one of BJ's trainers while he was at a bar and reported the ramblings of a drunk bloke.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Funny... "a beating he'll never forget" How is that even possible? unless they tie GSP' hands behind his back for the third fight I can't see it.

Xerxes, that doll is classic! I want one for X-mas


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> O, Come on fellas. None of this is from the hourses mouth. Its some 3rd party dude hitting us with lots of, "BJ thinks", "BJ felt" and "BJ wants" ... far as i'm concerned it's complete rubbish. For all we know a reporter latched onto one of BJ's trainers while he was at a bar and reported the ramblings of a drunk bloke.



Well said. Everyone seems to jump to slagging BJ off, when it wasn't even him saying it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Oh i don't know if I wanna see him fight GSP again... I don't think that the fight will be any different then the last one. Unlike then Silva vs GSP in this fight we really have a weight disadvantage for BJ. But I also don't wanna see 2 more titel defenses from him...there is nobody left who could be a serious fight for BJ.

And well I didn't read the second part 
_


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> O, Come on fellas. None of this is from the hourses mouth. Its some 3rd party dude hitting us with lots of, "BJ thinks", "BJ felt" and "BJ wants" ... far as i'm concerned it's complete rubbish. For all we know a reporter latched onto one of BJ's trainers while he was at a bar and reported the ramblings of a drunk bloke.


no its not from bj's mouth. but its also not from some random trainer. its from his head trainer. the guy whos been his head trainer for a long long time. and its not like we havent heard bj say all this stuff before anyway.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldnt mind seeing GSP/Penn 3. Surely it would be a little better than the last beatdown


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder if GSP took, and takes roids and if its true in theory you can cycle right up untill before the fight and not get caught.


----------



## JMit (Dec 13, 2009)

Its as though BJ has improved quite a bit, I can't wait to see a GSP vs BJ 3. I still think GSP will take it, and who knows, maybe this fight will send BJ into retirement. :confused02:

Hell he was out for a year from the last beating.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Are there actually a substantial number of people who want to see GSP-Penn III? I can't imagine it going much different than the second one since GSP is even bigger now. BJ is 1-3 at WW, how many times does he have to lose before he realizes that isn't his weight class? I have no interest in that fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Are there actually a substantial number of people who want to see GSP-Penn III? I can't imagine it going much different than the second one since GSP is even bigger now. BJ is 1-3 at WW, how many times does he have to lose before he realizes that isn't his weight class? I have no interest in that fight.


_Agree! It makes no sense to me either. GSP should move up and fight Silva at MW and BJ should fight top contender on WW, he can beat the likes of Kosh and Fitch. But GSP is just to good for him size isn't even the main thing why BJ lost._


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only part I find funny is "Apparently two *decisive* defeats at the hands the UFC’s current 170 pound champion have done little to defuse Penn’s desire to give the Canadian Athlete of the Year a beating he’ll never forget" uhm, two decisive defeats? I don't know about you but I don't think anyone who watched there first fight would consider it decisive.

That said it will most likely happen and I will be giddy like a little kid on Christmas again.


----------



## Ashurum (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to see it again, just so my brother can stop complaining about the "greasing" GSP did in their last fight...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Everytime someone does great in a sport, they are on steroids. GSP stays in shape and tools everyone...ROIDS!!! A baseball player has a good season and hit a lot of home runs...ROIDS. A football player is stronger and faster than anyone else...ROIDS

Or, it could be that GSP is just a better fighter than BJ is. A better wrestler, more versatile striking, more athletic, stronger, and faster. If Silva fought GSP and tooled him would Silva now be on roids?

I am not saying that I am positive GSP is or is not on roids. I just get tired of people throwing accusations around. If they can't prove it, then your accusation is just whining now. Even if BJ has a valid excuse and it is true, if it can't be proven, then it is worthless talk.

*Breathes a sigh of relief*

I just needed to get that off of my chest! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Everytime someone does great in a sport, they are on steroids. GSP stays in shape and tools everyone...ROIDS!!! A baseball player has a good season and hit a lot of home runs...ROIDS. A football player is stronger and faster than anyone else...ROIDS
> 
> Or, it could be that GSP is just a better fighter than BJ is. A better wrestler, more versatile striking, more athletic, stronger, and faster. If Silva fought GSP and tooled him would Silva now be on roids?
> 
> ...




Well i dont know EVERYTHING but i do know thats its ignorent to say " I am positive GSP is or is not on roids" when you dont know anything about the guy other then when you see him fight, never trained or even know one thing personaly about the guy....But isn't it one of his trainers thats saying this? Not BJ? Why is everyone going for Bj's throat if all his trainer said was, they know GSP's old training partners and they said he did Roids.... I'm sure he did do roids at one point but i dont fully know that and neither does anyone, so i would agree with the people that said, "Don't say crap till you know he is guilty" But hey if i was in Bj's shoes and some old trainer of GSP said he takes Roids and has been taking them for some time. I would be getting pretty annoyed if everyone thinks he is so great and he IS cheating. BUT we never know.... So i dont "BLAME" Bj for what his trainer said here, or even if BJ said it. But one thing about that fight was true, and that was he was GREASED up like a monkey and Bj couldn't work ANY ground game because of it... THATS FACT, so it should be a differnt fight then last one no matter what because NO GREASE, it will be a good rematch


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Honestly if fighters cycle steroids... I really don't care. GSP still puts the time in the gym and continues to improve his fighting. Penn is an impressive fighter but I'm tired of his small dog syndrome and I have been for a while now. If I were GSP I wouldn't accept a third fight with him. If Penn managed to win a third match would he give GSP a second or third chance? I doubt it.

If BJ wanted to fight GSP he could have done it in the fifth round of their last fight.

"Girl, don't go away mad... Girl, just go away..."


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Well i dont know EVERYTHING but i do know thats its ignorent to say " I* am positive GSP is or is not on roids*" when you dont know anything about the guy other then when you see him fight, never trained or even know one thing personaly about the guy....But isn't it one of his trainers thats saying this? Not BJ? Why is everyone going for Bj's throat if all his trainer said was, they know GSP's old training partners and they said he did Roids.... I'm sure he did do roids at one point but i dont fully know that and neither does anyone, so i would agree with the people that said, "Don't say crap till you know he is guilty" But hey if i was in Bj's shoes and some old trainer of GSP said he takes Roids and has been taking them for some time. I would be getting pretty annoyed if everyone thinks he is so great and he IS cheating. BUT we never know.... So i dont "BLAME" Bj for what his trainer said here, or even if BJ said it. But one thing about that fight was true, and that was he was GREASED up like a monkey and Bj couldn't work ANY ground game because of it... THATS FACT, so it should be a differnt fight then last one no matter what because NO GREASE, it will be a good rematch



I said, "I am not saying I am positive that GSP is or is not on roids"

MEANING: I am not positive that GSP is on roids and I am not positive thet GSP is not on roids. 

Anyway, Penn has already openly stated that he thinks GSP is on steroids more than once, and now his training is saying it? It is just getting old, that's all I am saying. The main part of my post was to point out that they can't prove GSP is on roids, so there is really no point in them bringing it up at all. It won't lead to anything.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

NATAS said:


> I wonder if GSP took, and takes roids and if its true in theory you can cycle right up untill before the fight and not get caught.


No I don't think GSP on the roids, the man practically pisses decency and hard work. 

But it is possible, and it is possible to cycle steroids fairly close to a fight. Not "right up" to it like literally the previous day, but you can cycle for months and just cut it a few weeks before the test and it won't show up if you do it right.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

At this point I want to say BJ vs GSP III in a dark alley somewhere. Shit, no matter how fairly GSP whomps on BJ, BJ will never feel it's fair. 

Therefor, if I were GSP, I'd just beat BJ down with a tire-iron in an alleyway somewhere. If he's going to accuse you of cheating anyway... CHEAT!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

spaulding91 said:


> no its not from bj's mouth. but its also not from some random trainer. its from his head trainer. the guy whos been his head trainer for a long long time. and its not like we havent heard bj say all this stuff before anyway.


My point is that without context the interview is meaningless. It's one thing interviewing somebody at a UFC event and interviewing somebody at a bar... especially when sometimes that person doesnt even know they are being interviewed. Just because Valentino was quoted saying this stuff... so what? I talk shit sometimes. If i'm in a bad mood I can talk an awful lot of shit. Who doesn't? If you judge me 100% on something I said when I'm feeling a bit silly or pissed, then you have a problem.

People need to get past the media thing and realize it's completely manufactured rubbish that very rarely tells you anything real about the fighter. Even if a fighter is quoted saying something.... so what? What did he say directly before the quote? Directly after? I could record any of you talking MMA for 20 minutes and edit a 30 second segment that makes you sound like a complete twat. It doesn't mean you are.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BJ's camp just wants that idea out there, in an attempt to cast aspersions on GSP's character.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

If he is so sure GSP is doing it and it getting away with it easy why doesn't he?

Afterall he knows GSP is doing it and how he is getting away with it right? Like I don't know the greasing this is one thing but the steriod thing is another.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a huge BJ fan, one of my favorites, if not my ultimate favorite, but it's starting to get difficult for me to justify some of the things he says.

If he thinks GSP is on steroids, really, really thinks that, then that is understandable, as we all have our own opinion on things. However, stating so out in public without any sort of proof whatsoever, is a bit obnoxious.

I'll always be a huge Penn fan, though, regardless.


----------



## bcbigdawg (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow......for Christmas Im going to get BJ a shovel and bucket so he can build a castle with all that Hawaiian sand in his Vagina.....will he ever shut up?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> If he thinks GSP is on steroids, really, really thinks that, then that is understandable, as we all have our own opinion on things. However, stating so out in public without any sort of proof whatsoever, is a bit obnoxious.


He did have proof: some people that knew GSP from a while ago told them. Who needs actual evidence when you know people?

I saw GSP walking into tristar last week and he was huge! Could have been his heavy winter jacket (it's -13, or 9 F), but based on that giant coat, he's for sure on the juice. lol


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow. No class.

BJ's an awesome fighter, but stuff like this makes it really, really hard to root for him.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Xerxes said:


>


Too much hair but too perfect, lmao


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Then there's the rather overlooked fact that GSP has beaten BJ _twice_, and quite decisively the last time, while BJ has done _absolutely nothing_ to deserve another title shot at welterweight.

Not that he earned the first one. Or the second one. Or the third...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

King JLB said:


> He did have proof: some people that knew GSP from a while ago told them. Who needs actual evidence when you know people?
> 
> I saw GSP walking into tristar last week and he was huge! Could have been his heavy winter jacket (it's -13, or 9 F), but based on that giant coat, he's for sure on the juice. lol


Because "people" can talk shit, and do.

You just answered your own question. It's f*cking cold up there. I grew up in Upper Michigan, off Lake Superior, and we walked around hugely bundled up in the winter a lot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King JLB said:


> He did have proof: some people that knew GSP from a while ago told them. Who needs actual evidence when you know people?
> 
> I saw GSP walking into tristar last week and he was huge! Could have been his heavy winter jacket (it's -13, or 9 F), but based on that giant coat, he's for sure on the juice. lol


Word of mouth isn't proof, it's just people talking. If you have no proof, no actual evidence, then saying that someone is on roids is a douche move.

I love Penn, but the guy needs to back off GSP and steroids, unless he doesn't care that people think he's being a huge douche, since he has no proof whatsoever.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King JLB said:


> He did have proof: some people that knew GSP from a while ago told them. Who needs actual evidence when you know people?
> 
> I saw GSP walking into tristar last week and he was huge! Could have been his heavy winter jacket (it's -13, or 9 F), but based on that giant coat, he's for sure on the juice. lol


If you went to court and your only back up was a witness, the case would be thrown out. There is too much uncertainty when it comes to people just talking. They could be mad and say stuff, they could be paid off or anything.

Not that the people who said it were paid off or anything, I am just saying that a "witness" by itself is not proof of anything.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Because "people" can talk shit, and do.
> 
> You just answered your own question. It's f*cking cold up there. I grew up in Upper Michigan, off Lake Superior, and we walked around hugely bundled up in the winter a lot.





Michael Carson said:


> Word of mouth isn't proof, it's just people talking. If you have no proof, no actual evidence, then saying that someone is on roids is a douche move.
> 
> I love Penn, but the guy needs to back off GSP and steroids, unless he doesn't care that people think he's being a huge douche, since he has no proof whatsoever.





HitOrGetHit said:


> If you went to court and your only back up was a witness, the case would be thrown out. There is too much uncertainty when it comes to people just talking. They could be mad and say stuff, they could be paid off or anything.
> 
> Not that the people who said it were paid off or anything, I am just saying that a "witness" by itself is not proof of anything.


Ok guys, maybe it wasn't clear. I added that lol at the end to say it was a joke. As in "ha ha, they don't need proof because someoen told them, it's so absurd."

BJ is a fantastic fighter but this is just too much. I do NOT think there's any proof and do NOT think GSP is on roids. I DID actually see him walking into tristar, but that's really irrelevant. GSP rocks and a third match will mean nothing. Both men can move up in weight class imo.

Shoot and a miss. Surprised nobody negged me! raise01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Ok guys, maybe it wasn't clear. I added that lol at the end to say it was a joke. As in "ha ha, they don't need proof because someoen told them, it's so absurd."
> 
> BJ is a fantastic fighter but this is just too much. I do NOT think there's any proof and do NOT think GSP is on roids. I DID actually see him walking into tristar, but that's really irrelevant. GSP rocks and a third match will mean nothing. Both men can move up in weight class imo.
> 
> Shoot and a miss. Surprised nobody negged me! raise01:


Ah gotcha:thumbsup:

That isn't an instance where I would ever neg rep someone. It was just part of the discussion even if you had been serious.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King JLB said:


> Ok guys, maybe it wasn't clear. I added that lol at the end to say it was a joke. As in "ha ha, they don't need proof because someoen told them, it's so absurd."
> 
> BJ is a fantastic fighter but this is just too much. I do NOT think there's any proof and do NOT think GSP is on roids. I DID actually see him walking into tristar, but that's really irrelevant. GSP rocks and a third match will mean nothing. Both men can move up in weight class imo.
> 
> Shoot and a miss. Surprised nobody negged me! raise01:


It allowed me to use the word "douche" multiple times, so I'm happy.

Also, my sarcasm radar has been off a lot lately, so not your fault. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't neg you.

ROFL, I just saw that the card next to the flowers in the pic of baby BJ said "BJ, Ospital" LMAO!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I didn't neg you.
> 
> ROFL, I just saw that the card next to the flowers in the pic of baby BJ said "BJ, Ospital" LMAO!


Haha I just noticed that too. It also says I am not impressed by your performance!


----------



## Toro de Fuego (May 2, 2009)

Honestly, I'm disappointed in the lack of creativity exercised by Penn and his camp. I mean, what about GSP paying off the ref or the judges? Why stop with two allegations of cheating when, if they put their minds to it, they could add all sorts of other ways GSP was able to ensure an unfair win?

Puhleeeeeease


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The only part I find funny is "Apparently two *decisive* defeats at the hands the UFC’s current 170 pound champion have done little to defuse Penn’s desire to give the Canadian Athlete of the Year a beating he’ll never forget" uhm, two decisive defeats? I don't know about you but I don't think anyone who watched there first fight would consider it decisive.
> 
> That said it will most likely happen and I will be giddy like a little kid on Christmas again.


Yeah, when I originally watched their first fight I thought BJ won by damage, watching it afterward it could have gone either way. But meh, most MMA Writers / bloggers (w/e) are biased and or retarded. So I like to read the factual statements in their columns but when it comes to reading their opinion based comments, "Apparently two *decisive* defeats at the hands the UFC’s current 170 pound champion", I just lol.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> How does BJ have time to talk so much smack, with all the gynecologist appointments and whatnot?
> 
> I'm sure they're just about to get the last of that sand out.


I lol'ed


----------



## Sojuuk (Apr 22, 2008)

every time I see BJ defend his title I start to like him. And every time he says something really stupid to make me hate him again.

"he" can mean him or his coaches as he chose them and when they speak he speaks.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

No, I don't believe GSP uses steroids, but it's obvious that he greases. :thumb02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, what a great *"BJ's a douche and GSP is the epitome of all things right and just in MMA"* thread we have going here. :bored03:

Call me crazy, but I just get a gut feeling GSP does not retire from MMA and go into the history books with his current honor intact. Just wanting to put that out there, with my name on it. So when it happens, you can say "Shoegazer called it".


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

More gut feelings. That's exactly what this discussion needs.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> More gut feelings. That's exactly what this discussion needs.


good one.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hold on a minute. So, hearing about GSP and roids from a friend is an absurd reason to conclude something that serious. I can agree with that.

However, many of you are getting your knickers in a twist over what a friend of Penns is saying in the first place = hypocrisy.

After the whole greasing scandal, Penn hasnt said a word about GSP. Not one peep. All we've had from him are 2 amazing fights displaying quality MMA from an awesome fighter. The moment somebody from "Penns camp" says something, how quick people are to jump on Penns head.

Jesus. Fu*king press.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> After the whole greasing scandal, Penn hasnt said a word about GSP. Not one peep.


Ahem...



> “It’s just my opinion that he uses steroids,” Penn said. “That’s it. My opinion. I do believe it. I can’t hand you any proof, but that’s my opinion.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...Y9Eo14?slug=ki-penn080509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...Y9Eo14?slug=ki-penn080509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


Those quotes were made after the GSP fight and during the whole greasing scandal. I don't recall Penn making this type of comment after Florian. Yet another example of a reporter bringing in quotes covering a large time-scale to make their piece sound more interesting.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

The comment about steriods and cycling steroids sounds like the guy really knows what he is talking about which begs the question: Why does he know so much about it? Hmmmmm?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Those quotes were made after the GSP fight and during the whole greasing scandal. I don't recall Penn making this type of comment after Florian. Yet another example of a reporter bringing in quotes covering a large time-scale to make their piece sound more interesting.


Those quotes aren't from some broad period. They're from the interview BJ did with Iole for that story.

I'm not sure how the Florian fight marks the end of the greasing scandal, or why that even matters. Just because we haven't heard BJ say the same thing in a while doesn't change the fact he said it. 

He certainly never made any effort to retract or apologize for what he said, at least not publicly, and has made no effort to distance himself from Valentino's remarks. So are we just to assume he's turned over a new leaf?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Roids is a broad spectrum.. Legal . Illegal.. "Supplements" in the sense of all that yes GSP has to be on something or has been.95% of fighters out there has been anyone who thinks it isnt possible Ive got a ocean front bridge to sell ya in Illinois.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Biased articles and ill-informed replies. BJ never said this stuff, it says right in the thread title that he doesn't. Also, the author makes a snarky biased remark along the lines of "apparently, getting decisively beaten twice didn't get through to him". Anyone who thinks BJ got "decisively beat" in the first fight is obviously biased.

If they think GSP juices then whatever. It doesn't affect me at all. It's a ballsy accusation but it's not impossible that they are right.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

GSP could, theoretically, be on the juice. It cant be ruled out that any MMA fighter is on them, as they can be cycled correctly so as to never test positive. However, until their is proof, these kinds of allegations shouldnt be made. 

ESPECIALLY when your reason for defeat wasnt that your opponent was stronger than you, it was that he completely and utterly outclassed you in every aspect of the fight.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

id love to see this fight again, so gsp can beat him by what ever way he wants! bj is a bitch and i said it from the first time i seen him, theres something about his person that i dont like!!!


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Na, GSP is just taking Enzyte, the natural male enhancer


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Remembering some of the weigh-in pictures I saw, he doesn't need it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Stokes said:


> I hope GSP smashes him.


He kind of already did. And truthfully, as much as I like to see BJ Penn's face being smashed in, it really isn't worth another "mega fight" status with the pre-fight talk and the hype and all that goodness...just to see it happen again.


----------



## underover (Nov 19, 2009)

GSP will destroy BJ again, I agree that BJ is the better all
round fighter, P4P that is, IMO. This obsession with GSP is similar to Frank Mir and Brock Lesnar. Both BJ and MIR are more talented and 100% think they can beat their respective fighter.
But when you have 2 giant super athletes, with less skill. The skill factor's become secondary to brute strength after the initial stanza. A big man will more often than not, beat a smaller, quicker man. THe animal kingdom has always been evidence to this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

underover said:


> GSP will destroy BJ again, I agree that BJ is the better all
> round fighter, P4P that is, IMO. This obsession with GSP is similar to Frank Mir and Brock Lesnar. Both BJ and MIR are more talented and 100% think they can beat their respective fighter.
> But when you have 2 giant super athletes, with less skill. The skill factor's become secondary to brute strength after the initial stanza. A big man will more often than not, beat a smaller, quicker man. THe animal kingdom has always been evidence to this.


I don't think Penn is a better all around fighter. GSP's standup is more versatile, he has better wrestling, he is faster, stronger, more athletic, and he has way better cardio. The only thing I think Penn has on GSP is BJJ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think he is definitely the better Athlet but his hands aren't faster then BJ's. BJ has one of the fastest hands in MMA, the best BJJ too. GSP's standup is more multi-variant because of his kicks and spinning backfists and his grappling and Wrestling is better. Yea and his Cardio probably but BJ improved a lot in this case maybe even now.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

bj is a very good fighter, but when he and his camp start accusing people of roids, greasing, etc., is the reason so many hate him.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

I know alot of people think Penns camp is just saying this to cover his own back but I think someone did genuinely tip penn off. Otherwise he would have dropped it by now because its clearly not doing anything for his popularity. It would be a great shame if such a great fightr like Georges was doing it. Perhaps the athletic comission should start random drug testing during training camps just to prove it once and for all.

Also on the greasing issue I remember Penns camp wanted it to be mandatory for fighters to take showers before fights but the comission refused.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

BJ was tooled against GSP standing up in the second fight. Didn't have much to do with GSP being bigger and stronger. Just had to do with him being a better striker.


----------

